# ELONG COHAB GOING STRONG LIVE STREAMING UPDATE 3rd ELONG ADDED



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Now i know its very unlikely that it will work , but after all the reading I have done on here made me want to try. I have 2 black masks 6 inch and 5 inch. check them out yourself. These guys have been housed together for 8 months already (separated by divider). I am going to wait a month or so before i remove the divider so they have established territories.Another thing these elongs don't even pay attention to each other, its like they don't even care that they share a tank. Maybe i have something here.
water temp is 76 degrees , i also added 2 red devils to take the elongs attention off each other. no fighting yet.

use the java for best live streaming.

I will leave up for a few hours enjoy!

If it gets chopping viewing , it means the alot of people are viewing at same time.try back in a few.

if you have nothing good to say PLEASE keep it to yourself.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

looking now.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

a cohab with a divider?

ive been thinking of doing this on my rhom tank


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

what is that 75G??


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol wow....people never learn.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

lo4life said:


> lol wow....people never learn.


i guess some of us are thicker than others.


----------



## anthonycaf (Oct 4, 2006)

great to see someone trying something different
goodluck if anyone can make it work you will


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

anthonycaf said:


> great to see someone trying something different
> goodluck if anyone can make it work you will


thanks anthony , ive got my fingers crossed.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

buzzz said:


> lol wow....people never learn.


i guess some of us are thicker than others.
[/quote]

I have (2) 3" Sanchezi in half of a 55 that have been doing great for 3 weeks now..1 little fin nip, but i also keep them well fed...My wife feeds in morning and afternoon, i feed at night...

Setting up there 75 now...I'm hopin that when in there 75 it will work for a while..Time will tell...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Damn...you feed them a lot superb...what are you feeding that often?

In the long run it won't matter hwo much you feed them.

As for the Elongs...Good luck.
letting them establish territories before you take out the divider isn't going to help being once it is removed they have a whole "New" area to create as their own territory.

I don't see good things coming of this...but again
Good luck


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

notaverage said:


> Damn...you feed them a lot superb...what are you feeding that often?
> 
> In the long run it won't matter hwo much you feed them.
> 
> ...


Talipia, shrimp. scallops...Yea kinda like loaded guns i know but maybe once in the 75 who knows...


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

superbee said:


> Damn...you feed them a lot superb...what are you feeding that often?
> 
> In the long run it won't matter hwo much you feed them.
> 
> ...


Talipia, shrimp. scallops...Yea kinda like loaded guns i know but maybe once in the 75 who knows...
[/quote]

Got ya...surprised they eat so much and so often!
They must be young.

GOod luck there.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

good luck sir.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

good luck with that. i hope it works out for you. you probably know this...a crapload of plants and cover will be needed. i dunno if 2 is a good number, either, but it's been done so few times, so...???


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

primetime3wise said:


> good luck with that. i hope it works out for you. you probably know this...a crapload of plants and cover will be needed. i dunno if 2 is a good number, either, but it's been done so few times, so...???


i thought about 3 elongs(if thats what you mean) to ward of aggression. I read GG articles and a few others and I understand it needs to be monitored religiously and that it has to be done in small steps.

I watch my elongs alot and they dont really show aggressive tendencies towards each other even when they see each other through the divider. If anyone has advice besides it wont work , please keep to yourself.

I would like all the advice possible by serious and experienced people.

thanks


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey where can I watch?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

MiGsTeR said:


> Hey where can I watch?












Good luck with the cohab I hope it works out.


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

i told him to pm grosse gurke....didn't he have some long term success w/ cohabing elongs?


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

GG def knows his sh*t :nod:


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

I couldnt See this working the slightest...
What are you trying to do this for ? I mean i dont think your close to any scientific breakthrough bud.
Just because there is a divider that doesnt mean anything, Your fish isn't that stupid, It obviously knows there is no point.
Kind of like Dogs on Leashes,let em off and its a whole different game.

My Elong has a hard time getting along with Its reflection


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

Keep us posted. I am curious to hear how this works out!


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> Keep us posted. I am curious to hear how this works out!


x2


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I opened the cam up for a few hours.
enjoy

info to login is in first topic post


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

the live stream is pretty awesome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

watched for approx. 5 minutes and no fish. lol camera shy I guess


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> watched for approx. 5 minutes and no fish. lol camera shy I guess


 Same here


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

all login info at top.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I can't get in to see it.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> I can't get in to see it.


it works fine for me, anyone having problems?


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Any updates on how these guys are doing??

My Elong didnt really show any agression what so ever for a couple of months. Now he is getting really aggressive all the sudden. Attacks my syphon during gravel vacs, the magnetic glass cleaner, and when i clean the outside of the tank. Hope urs dont turn like that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Yes, I am also interested in how this is going. Some pics would be nice


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

ksls said:


> Yes, I am also interested in how this is going. Some pics would be nice :nod:


i've got one elong. it's lived with the same bichir for 2 years now. occasionally bites it's fins but as long as the tank mate has enough places to hide seems ok. I suggest dense wood/plants and create seperate zones in the tank. Plus keep lots of feeders to keep them distracted.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

How do you watch it???


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

The cohab is coming along great , they have their territories and even if one strays into the others territories they don't fight much. They even sleep together which blew me away. I have seen them sleeping together in morning when i put the light on.

i will leave the cam open again for a while.

all login info in first post.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2009)

Well congrats!







I just watched them for a bit and they stayed on their own side of the tank. I hope works for you in the long run.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

ksls said:


> Well congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks im hoping this works out too.


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

wow thats pretty neat. I just watched them for about 10 minutes and they seem to mind their own business.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

they seem to be active tonight , but respecting each other. Its neat to see them feed , they seem to work together at times to trap their prey.Are elongs really over rated like GG stated in one of his threads?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

i saw them both swimming together side by side under the log (i watched for 10 mins before they noticed me, next time i will try to get a picture). it seems their aggression towards each other is very minimal if any.

open for a few hours today

enjoy


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

buzzz said:


> i saw them both swimming together side by side under the log (i watched for 10 mins before they noticed me, next time i will try to get a picture). it seems their aggression towards each other is very minimal if any.
> 
> open for a few hours today
> 
> enjoy


good luck, how long are you going to keep them together for, or rephrased; how long are you going to test your luck for???


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Soul Assassin said:


> i saw them both swimming together side by side under the log (i watched for 10 mins before they noticed me, next time i will try to get a picture). it seems their aggression towards each other is very minimal if any.
> 
> open for a few hours today
> 
> enjoy


good luck, how long are you going to keep them together for, or rephrased; how long are you going to test your luck for???
[/quote]

im into it for the long term if possible. you need to really watch them for hours to sort of understand, they dont fight at all. my fingers are crossed.


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

i watched for almost ten minuets and a couple times they got really close face to face almost, and nothing........ no fighting...... looks great so far


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Like i said man mine was the same way. He came out of his shell and is so freekin mean anymore.. Im not trying to say its not gonna work or be a dick about things but just give them some time and see. It is still kinda early in the game still..


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

lo4life said:


> Like i said man mine was the same way. He came out of his shell and is so freekin mean anymore.. Im not trying to say its not gonna work or be a dick about things but just give them some time and see. It is still kinda early in the game still..


these elongs are nuts too, i mean anything they see they hit(except each other). the smaller one also seems to be the dominant one.


----------



## Pygo-joe (Jan 29, 2005)

Goodluck with your project, I'm curious to know what the red devils caudal fin looks like..


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Pygo-joe said:


> Goodluck with your project, I'm curious to know what the red devils caudal fin looks like..


the devils really dont have much of a tail left, they found their safe places and are staying put(inside logs). they come out at night and look for food when the elongs are sleeping. they are quite intelligent fish and really really fast with an elong chasing you.







.

also the devils are at each end of tank in the logs.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Man , My Elong hates its own shadow .. i dont see how You could make this work.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

CrazeeJon said:


> Man , My Elong hates its own shadow .. i dont see how You could make this work.


my elongs aren't nervous at all, they attack anything that hits the water right away.

cam open right now , login info first post.


----------



## Poloute (Aug 27, 2008)

congrats man good work on getting the cohab to work thats what i think is good about this site people expirienced with their fish and not afraid to try something new, cuz I remember reading this thread a couple weeks ago and u had your nay sayers. Well at least it has worked well till now so i guess those people go back to the same old same old haha.

Good work man


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

No idea where this link is to watch if its even there anymore. I honestly would be more worried about the red devils killn your elongs than the elongs killn each other. anyone Ive ever known thats had one hasnt been able to keep anything else with it. Mean mofos from what Ive ever seen. So wheres this video? Pics? Good idea to start them off seperated like that. That could be a key to cohabs where others have failed. Or you could just have two laid back elongs lol.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

cam re open to everyone who wants to see.
login infi first post


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Poloute said:


> congrats man good work on getting the cohab to work thats what i think is good about this site people expirienced with their fish and not afraid to try something new, cuz I remember reading this thread a couple weeks ago and u had your nay sayers. Well at least it has worked well till now so i guess those people go back to the same old same old haha.
> 
> Good work man


thx i still have my fingers crossed.

the devils were toast , both elongs snacked on one 2 days ago.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

I just added a another elong to my cohab , which makes three. my friend was downgrading , so he gave it too me. it looks good so far , i moved plants around before i introduced him to the tank.

now only time will tell.

i wonder if three will work out just as good as two did?


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

haha thats insane
3 elongs
ya red devils dont stand a chance
somebody had jack dempsey and red devil with an elong and he killed both of em, and they were big about 4.5 inches
good luck


----------



## momo18 (Sep 21, 2008)

it's cool that theyve been chill for so long. I don't really understand why you would add another now. Could just hose the whole thing


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

wow, how is it going so far?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

momo18 said:


> haha thats insane
> 3 elongs
> ya red devils dont stand a chance
> somebody had jack dempsey and red devil with an elong and he killed both of em, and they were big about 4.5 inches
> good luck


thanks


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Outstanding Buzzz! Keep the updates comming, this is interesting reading!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

That's deadly dude you will be in OPEFE books before ya know it.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Kentucky Hillbillie said:


> That's deadly dude you will be in OPEFE books before ya know it.


hey wouldnt that be great, finally my 15 minutes of fame.

the 3rd elong is 5-6 inches too.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Too bad you can't keep Rhoms like that.

Good luck!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Blue Flame said:


> Too bad you can't keep Rhoms like that.
> 
> Good luck!


that would be awesome if rhoms could cohab.

the elongs are doing really well, they all have there own areas.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

cam open for a few hours.

enjoy


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

the 3rd elong seems to have adapted very nicely. all the elongs have their own spots and they all seem to respect each other boundaries.


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

wouldnt that put a lot of stress on them, r they even swiming around or just sitting in there spots

cant view the webcam, link is dead or its off?

pcmedicsgta.dyndns.org:83
??


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

db04ph said:


> wouldnt that put a lot of stress on them, r they even swiming around or just sitting in there spots
> 
> cant view the webcam, link is dead or its off?
> 
> ...


it works for me , try again its working


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

not workin for me either..


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

it seems fine on my end.

http://pcmedicsgta.dyndns.org:83/


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

buzzz said:


> it seems fine on my end.
> 
> http://pcmedicsgta.dyndns.org:83/


Works fine on my end! Looks great... hopefully it will last!

I was thinking about setting up a webcam like this to monitor my SW tank when i am out of town... what kinda camera and software are you using? Everything i have used in the past for webcam broadcast seemed like a PITA to setup.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> it seems fine on my end.
> 
> http://pcmedicsgta.dyndns.org:83/


Works fine on my end! Looks great... hopefully it will last!

I was thinking about setting up a webcam like this to monitor my SW tank when i am out of town... what kinda camera and software are you using? Everything i have used in the past for webcam broadcast seemed like a PITA to setup.
[/quote]

just a standard dlink 900w. its ok but next time i will get a better cam. the cam sets right on your network so you can view it from any browser.

its really quite easy to set up.


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

The large elong seems to have created a nest of some sort under the log(it moved the gravel away). Maybe its just a resting spot , but one of the other elongs also seems to be hanging around. Its probably nothing, but these guys are all getting along great.

cam is open

login info in first post


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

looking good, i never seen the third elong? but i did see another little fish of some kind, then one of the elongs chased it off screen never to be seen again


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

NakedSavage said:


> looking good, i never seen the third elong? but i did see another little fish of some kind, then one of the elongs chased it off screen never to be seen again


thanks naked and by the way are you viewing my p's in your birthday suit!


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

How are things going with them? No one killed yet right?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

khmerboiRED said:


> How are things going with them? No one killed yet right?


nope no deaths yet. they actually don't even attack each other(i mean contact). I got some laid back elongs I guess.


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Any idea when you are going to be putting the cam online again? I would love to see this.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

yo im streaming live and free right now, even using an open source applet in place of java. I see you moving around in front of the tank breh, turn the lights on!

oh sh*t you just did!


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

right now the cam is on my rhom tank.

i will put it back on the elong tank tomorrow.

sorry guys but check out the rhoms.


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

So far so good Congrats


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

I see the rhom tank, with you moving in and out. What size are those?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

14 and 16 inch. I am moving the 14 incher to a 90 gallon for now.,


----------



## db04ph (Jan 27, 2009)

any updates?


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Good call db I was looking for this thread for a bit today


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Man, i have a bad feeling about this but goodluck sir!!!!!!!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I think so too gtc hence the long gap in updates is making me a little worried.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I think so too gtc hence the long gap in updates is making me a little worried.


Yup i agree, i know that its nice to try different things but in this case if you have the facts on what might happen on top of the ppl's opinions, would'nt all this be enough to kinda re-think and quit while your still ahead?, just dont wanna hear him loosing such a good piranha down the road when it could've been prevented in the first place but then again its his show and all i can say is goodluck and hope it works fine for him..


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

damn i totally missed this thread wtf? it's possible guys, stop all the negativity. you just gotta be 100% with everything and have a nice big tank with lots of cover for both and raising them from babies would probably one of the only ways it would work with a good chance.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Well that or if it failed say so don't disapear and not post sh*t. I might try a co-hab but if even everyone stated not to do it I put them in a five minutes go by and one get shredded I won't care about dissapproval by you all least I got the balls to try with MY fish. That's my choice to make and recieve the rewards and failures from.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

you cant knock it til' you try it!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Gimme a bit but have the fish and not knocking it just saying all of a sudden either something happened to the guy(I seriously hope that's not the case) or it failed and he's not posting, I guess a third option is it's working well. Either way I'm just saying all this update then nothing makes me worried and if it was shame I would feel none if mine failed instantly and he obviously had some success and I will try it thats why I was looking for this thread but dbo beat me to the punch


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

hey guys i sold my elongs because I needed the room for another large rhom. This rhom was really rough and I like rhoms more than any piranhas (bigger the better). I could'nt pass this rhom up , so I gave up on my elong cohab. I miss it , it seemed to be working quite fine , its too bad i will never know the final outcome.

heres my last video of them feeding together.






sorry guys but big rhoms rules.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

We were staring to wonder, That sucks man I was really intrested on this topic. Got any advice for someone that would try a co-hab???


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

RedneckR0nin said:


> We were staring to wonder, That sucks man I was really intrested on this topic. Got any advice for someone that would try a co-hab???


ty red for your concern. I found it really depends on the elongs personality. You need tons and tons of hiding spaces (plants etc). Once the elongs each found their personal spot , they were happy to just sit and stare at each other while swimming in the current. Elongs are a really neat species of piranha but I would recommend atleast a 125 gallon( 6 feet long). They were alot of fun too watch at times (especially feeding).
Also its better to get smaller(juvies are cheaper too) and tank raise them together, hopefully forever. 
Something i also noticed, the odd number rule of Piranhas together in a tank didnt seem to matter in this case. First I had 2 , no problems then 3 no problems while i had them.

good luck


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

The only way I could possibly see this working is if you were to raise them from a baby/juvie size together. I see that your tank is very well planted and it's really cool to see them all feeding like that. They don't really show signs of aggression towards one another that much when feeding. I think it would be cool to make another attempt at it again, but like you said anything under a 125G shouldn't be attmpted, hell I'd even say a 180G would be better cause you have the extra 2ft. of footprint to work with. 
If you do start seeing signs of aggression or you notice one of them getting beat or nipped at by having the larger tank you can always throw a divider in there. I myself would like to have an elong one day, but I don't think I would attempt a co-hab. Nonethless it was cool scrolling through this post and seeing how ur progress went.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

awww elongs ROOL! rhoms are COOL! i cant hate on it though! i have rhoms myself and they are f*cking SWEET!


----------

